# Replacing trunk lid on Mazda 6



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

It is if it's exactly same model. Yes, color won't match perfectly as it goes down to how elements changed shade of it. But if you do not wash it for 4 weeks, no one's gonna tell.


----------



## elmaur (May 15, 2011)

_It is if it's exactly same model._
Well now that's the 64k question...It seems to be but I need to know with certainty.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

There are no Mazda 6-s $64K worth. 
There is no telling what e-bay fella will sell you. I burned myself not so long ago, buying Lexus mirror "guaranteed" to fit, same model - and ended resining it onto the glass.
Truly, your better bet may be to buy a new lid at say Certifit, and painting it. Will cost you but at least it's fit and paint match.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Ask on a Mazda forum. Surely those people could tell you exactly what you need to know. It's better than guessing wrong. :thumbsup:


----------



## elmaur (May 15, 2011)

_Ask on a Mazda forum._

I did. They are asleep over there.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

http://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?t=542645

Check this link in a few hours.


----------

